# Como encender un PC al tacto?



## MVB (Jul 4, 2009)

Buenas noche amigos.

Como lo dice el titulo, quiero deshacerme de una vez por todas del pulsador para encender el pc, lo quiero cambiar por algo táctil pero tengo unas cuantas dudas.
-He visto mucho esquemas de interruptores, pero lo que quiero es un pulsador. Conocen algún esquema?.
-Es posible hacer uno en el que no sea necesario tocar nada si no que con poner el dedo a unos 5mm se active?
-Es posible hacerlo sin relé, por cuestiones del ruido que estos hacen.
-En cuanto a la alimentación del circuito. Hay alguno que trabaje a 5v para aprovechar el cable PS_on# de la fuente de poder?, si es así. como protejo la fuente del pc?


Disculpas por exponer las dudas de esta forma pero creo que es lo mas sencillo.

Muchas Gracias

PD: Agradezco si pueden explicar en un lenguaje  sencillo, ya que se muy poco de electronica


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2009)

Mira yo creo que lo que quieres hacer segun mi opinion, es sencillo pero no del todo, tendrias que hacer una tarjeta que tenga varias etapas, yo lo haria asi:
 1.-Sensor fotosensible.
 2.-Conformador de pulsos (7414)
 3.-Generador de pulsos(555)
 4.-flip-flop (7474)
 5.-optoacoplador 4n37
 todos estos circuitos integrados son muy comerciales y economicos, ademas de que se necesitarian pocas resistencias y capasitores y son TTL o sea  a grandes rasgos que funcionan a 5v y consumen poca corriente.
El sensor fotosensible capta la variacion de luz pero de forma analogica, el conformador de pulsosque podria utilizarse un 7414 lo convertiria a digital mandando un "1" al flip-flop(7474) para encender el optocoplador 4n37 que seria el switch electronico, pero como la computadora solo requiere de un pulso, con el generador de pulsos (555 o timer) se resetearia al flip-flop.
si estas interesado en este metodo podria enviarte un esquema de como lo haria yo.
claro hay mil maneras de atar un nudo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2009)

algo asi pensaba yo, pero mas simple, ahora que no se si lo que pienso sirva del todo, de cualquier modo en unos dias que tenga mas tiempo lo diseño y lo simulo y ya les digo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2009)

mala idea, mal proyecto.

y si lo hacen que sea el ON de tacto pero el OFF un poco mas serio.

si no quieren que se prenda o apague sin que uds. en verdad lo quieran.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> mala idea, mal proyecto.
> 
> y si lo hacen que sea el ON de tacto pero el OFF un poco mas serio.
> 
> si no quieren que se prenda o apague sin que uds. en verdad lo quieran.




con respecto a que se prenda sin que un lo quiera se puede utilizar otro tipo de sensor como uno de efecto hall , o algun otro, y ubicarlo en algun lugar de la pc que no afecte, ademas creo yo que no existen malas ideas ni malos proyectos, si no las hubieramos tenido todavia estuvieramos con la roca y el martillo de piedra, perdon pero solo creo que hay malas propuestas.


----------



## MVB (Jul 5, 2009)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo creo que lo que quieres hacer segun mi opinion, es sencillo pero no del todo, tendrias que hacer una tarjeta que tenga varias etapas, yo lo haria asi:
> 1.-Sensor fotosensible.
> 2.-Conformador de pulsos (7414)
> 3.-Generador de pulsos(555)
> ...



En verdad habia pensado mas para el lado de aprovechar la estatica del cuerpo pues la verdad no se como quieras que funcione lo del sensor fotosensible. Puedes explicar un poco mas como funcionaria con un sensor fotosensible al tacto.?

Muchas Gracias

PD. En cuanto al que dijo que mala idea, pues es muy dificil que ha todo el mundo le guste lo mismo, a mi me parece buena idea.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

El sensor fotosensible a grandes rasgos es una resitencia variable, es decir, en cuanto hay mas luz aumenta la resistencia y cuando hay menos luz disminuye sus resistencia, lo que seria captado por el conformador de pulsos,  penasandolo mejor, creo que un transistor de efecto hall seria mejor, estos son los que tienen los cd-rom., no se si has visto o destapado uno, tienen una ruedota en la parte posterior con un iman pequenito, y un transistorsito de efecto hall  en la tarjeta al borde de la ruedota,que es el que cuenta las vueltas y detecta la presencia de campos magneticos, y como sabes nosotros estamos cargados de magnetismo asi que en teoria podria funcionar, pero lo del sensor seria lo mas facil, dejame hacer el simulador del circuito y te envio mi propuesta a ver como la ven.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

a mi tambien me parece buena idea, el CPU no ha cambiado en nada desde la primera generacion de PCS, a no ser de que le meten foquitos y lucesitas, pero no les han hecho en realidad algo novedoso...


----------



## MVB (Jul 5, 2009)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> a mi tambien me parece buena idea, el CPU no ha cambiado en nada desde la primera generacion de PCS, a no ser de que le meten foquitos y lucesitas, pero no les han hecho en realidad algo novedoso...



saque la idea de los botones rapidos (esos de cancion siguiente, volumen, apagar red inalambrica etc) de un hp pavilion. que son al tacto, pense que seria un buen toque al pc. 

Te pregunto otra cosa, en cuanto a lo del fotosensor, funcionaria igual de noche que de dia?...

Buscando el la web de un almacen en el que compro encontre: http://suconel.com/t_suconel/información_producto.asp?cod_product=17599 podre hacer algo con este?

En el archivo que adjunto fue algo que vi, aunque hay que tocar una placa metalica. La duda es : Que optocacoplador puedo usar como suiche electronico en este caso?, el pulso es lo suficientemente largo para activarlo, o tengo que poner un capacitor o algo semejante?
Muchas Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, miren hay 2 cosas:

1 -- el concepto es bueno, me refiero a de boton al tacto, para mi el de que prenda una PC no me parece bueno, pero con :

2--- ya que estan en el proyecto y seguro que esos pulsadores al tacto seran dfaciles de hacer, con solo un OP y un Ci trae varios , por que no le agregan un sencillo CODIGO , no algo "de seguridad" puesto que no es uan alarma, pero si algo que requiera que uno lo enga qu ehacer conscientemente .
por ejemplo:

una simle secuencia , pero no todos la alvez.

en fin, creo que pueden comenzar por definir el modulo que hara de pulsador y luego el circuito de seguridad.
y sin necesidad de mas de un solo ci.

PD: no lo dije con onda d edescartar todo el asunto , sino con onda de mostrarles la contra.
y de nuevo cuando uno mustra la contra no es la idea tampoco descartarlo sino ver otras aplicaciones o mejorar la inciial.

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

vi tu diagrama y si podria funcionar y es mas sencillo en cuanto al tiempo del pulso seria cuestion de calcularla resistencia
R1 y el capacitor C1 de tu diagrama,  pero seria posible, te envio diagrama de como conectaria el 4n35, nada mas se tendria que checar cual es + y cual el -, puesto que el 4n37 tiene un transistor en sus entrañas y solo funciona en una direccion. en cuanto al sensor por apariencia creo que necesita mucho magnetismo para activarse, dejame buscar el datasheet del transistor hall y su numero, porque esos funcionan con muy poco magnetismo y no son mecanicos sino electronicos y por lo que veo el que muestras es mecanico.

saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

mira el sensor que te menciono es algo como esto
http://www.directindustry.es/prod/a...r-de-efecto-hall-de-dos-hilos-7340-88621.html
si es comercial o como te digo se le puede quitar a cualquier cdrom o diskettera antigua de 3.5 o de 1 1/4


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

subo un programa para calcular la r1 y c1 del 555 solo tienes que poner el voltaje que seria de 5v y en la pestaña de monoastable(un solo pulso) le pones los segundos del pulso, y obtienes una simulacion,


----------



## MVB (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, Me gusta lo del efecto hall ya que no es necesario tocarlo, pero me puedes aclarar como se monta este en un circuito?-
Ademas donde esta exactamente en la unidad de cd, tengo una vieja y quiero sacarlo para probar.

Muchas Gracias de nuevo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

p.d. perdon si envio tantos mensajes pero se me hizo interesante el proyecto, casi no ha sido explotado ese sistema de pasar la mano y que se enciendan las cosas solo se veia en las series de antaño como "Odisea 2000" y "Perdidos en el espacio" cuando se veia que pasaban la mano y se abrian las puertas, era futurista y hoy casi cualquiera lo podriamos hacer.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

mira ahorita no tengo idea de como hacer las conexiones, no quiere decir que no lo voy a hacer pero, como todo no?, hay que informaciónrmarnos, aprender, y luego a echar a perder, dijo tomas edison "Yo no falle descubri mil maneras de como No hacer una bombilla (foco), y solo una de como hacerla" te envio un link de las cosas que tienen ese sensor casi todos los motores sin escobillas puesto que la polarizacion se hace electronicamente.... este comentario solo es de información.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_eléctrico_sin_escobillas


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

En la ilustracion se ve un componente pegado a la orilla del circuito impreso junto a las aspas, ese es, el  que tiene tres patitas.


----------



## MVB (Jul 5, 2009)

Es el que sirve para contar las revoluciones del ventilador? O es algo diferente?


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

En el caso de el ventilador es para conmutar o "Cambiar" la polaridad de la bobina del rotor es decir primero fluye "+-" y luego "-+", a lo mejor no es muy correcta la respuesta pero es lo mas sencillo que se me ocurrio, y si ... algunas pc en el setup del principio o sea cuando prendes la computadora y le aprietas la tecla "DEL" te mete a la configuracion de la tarjeta madre, y en algunas tarjetas te dice a que  revoluciones por minuto esta girando el ventilador del procesador pero esa es otra historia, en los coches tambien tienen algo parecido para el encendido electronico de las bujias en lugar del distribuidor en fin, en nuestro caso lo utilizariamos para que detecte nuesto magnetismo (si es posible claro esta) para encender la maquina. ah y en los cdrom y disqueteteras lo usan para calibrar la velocidad de revoluciones del motor de cd.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

Despues de tanto dibagar conmigo mismo resolvi que este seria el primer esquema para el simulador, si alguien detecta mis errores se los agradeceria, ojala y sea visible y entendible pues acostumbro hacer primero los diagramas a lapiz, y me gustaria compartirlo....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

ya me encontre el primer error, me equivoque en el numero de parte del conformador de pulsos puse un 7414 que tambien funcionaria como tal, pero no es correcta su conexion, el que puse en el diagrama es un 4093 o un 7408 que es mas comercial por ser ttl, de preferencia el primero porque es schmitt triggers pero el 7408 funcionaria igual y es la misma configuracion, sorry. sigo probando.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

Bueno espero no haberme quedado solo con este tema, pero en fin ya hice el simulado  y casi estuve bien con mi primer esquema, aqui va como yo lo haria ya fisicamente, contiene componentes economicos y faciles de encontrar casi en cualquier tienda de electronica, excepto el sensor que como ya mencione se lo sacaria a un ventilador sin escobillas, por razones de que el proteus no tiene ese transistor o sensor se colocaria donde esta la banderita con el "0", como en mi primer esquema, espero haya sido lo bastante claro, y con eso creo que doy por terminada mi coolaboracion y si sigue el tema les contare mi resultado ya construido, Gracias..... adios.... y buenas noches a todos....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

ah... otra vez yo, se me olvidaba mencionar que el potenciometro que puse es para ajustar la sensibilidad con la que actuaria el transistor de efecto hall, que ese seria probado ya armado el esquema obviamente, ahora si puedo dormir tranquilo....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

van a decir que, que bonito doy lata pero se me ocurrio que en caso de que no sea suficiente la señal del sensor hall, intentaria colocar un amplificador operacional entre el sensor y el conformador, pero eso solo despues de hacer la primer prueba. no me digan ya me voy a dormir que tengo un monton de sueño....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2009)

En esta otra version le quito los transistores, que los habia utilizado para darle potencia a la salida del conformador, que como es ttl, crei que no iba ser suficiente corriente para el 555, pero segun el simulador si es suficiente, y si funciona.


----------



## MVB (Jul 6, 2009)

Disculpa. No te has quedado solo en la fabricacion del proyecto, ahora que veo que estas tan interesado en este y que lo vas a construir seria interesante esperar que lo hagas y que muestres tus resultados. Se que vas a pensar que soy un peresozo, pero es que con mis conocimientos de electronica es poco lo que puedo ayudar


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2009)

Claro que estoy interesado ya le tengo varias aplicaciones, nada mas que la construccion me lleva un poco mas de tiempo, pues primero lo hago en un protoboard y veo los errores ya en la realidad, pues en lo teorico suena muy bonito, pero generalmente me funcionan, en cuanto lo realice expondre mis experiencias y en cuanto a tus conocimientos espero que indages mas sobre el tema sobre todo en cuestion del 555 como pulsador , multivibrador o temporizador ya  que tiene muchas aplicaciones, y los optocopladores pues hay de corriente directa y alterna que creo es el moc3041 o algo asi no recuerdo,y los tipos de sensores que existen en fin, este proyecto te podria ampliar tus conocimientos muchisimo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2009)

disculpa mvb, a todo esto supongo que en tu pc, el encendido lo hace la tarjeta madre o lo que quiero decir que la fuente de poder no tiene un boton de encendido, sino que los cables del boton de encendido van a la tarjeta madre, porque las pcs desde la primera a tercera generacion tenian el encendido mecanico no electronico. me gustaria que me dijeras como es....


----------



## MVB (Jul 7, 2009)

Si claro, la fuente es atx, hay que utilizar algun suiche electronico y creo que el optoacoplador aguanta perfectamente pues son muy pocos v y muy poca corriente


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2009)

ah ok, debi haber preguntado si era atx o at pero en realidad no me acordaba cual era cual, y si el optoacoplador aguantaria pero si sobrado, entonces vamos bien, sigo trabajamdo en el armado....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2009)

Subo la tercer version del diagrama incluyendo un amplificador operacional, para aumentar la señal del sensor, hago la aclaracion de que en el simulador funciona aunque tengo mis dudas porque para ser honesto todavia me falta experiencia con estos bichos  (lm741) si alguien que ha seguido este proyecto, y tiene algun comentario, consejo o idea, o lo que sea se los agradeceria infinitamente.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 10, 2009)

Subo mis avances, solo falta colocarle el sensor que por el momento no encuentro niguno, estoy seguro que tengo un ventilador pero no lo encuentro....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 10, 2009)

link del video...
[/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJajaFBjXp0


----------



## lubeck (Jul 10, 2009)

link video...
YouTube - Encender pc


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Leí todo, perooooo... Cual es el propósito de todo esto?
Si van a hacer algo, tienen que hacerlo ordenadamente, sinó no funciona nada.
1º:Análisis:Como es el botón original, que vas a reemplazar? Es un interruptor, o un pulsador? Si tu computadora no es de la época medieval, se apaga sola, y el sistema no te dice "ya puede apagar el sistema", entonces es un pulsador.
2º:Transductor: Que van a utilizar para sensar el dedo? De esto busquen en el foro que hay un montón. Como adelanto, les comento que lo mas común es sensar la electrostática que se descarga al tocar con el cuerpo algo de metal. Claro, esto al menos de que deseen utilizar algún otro método. Básicamente, tienen este y presión. Supongo que se quedan con la electrostática.
3º:Control: Una vez que tengan la salida lógica, deben poder simular el botón antiguo. Por eso, es muy importante que verifiquen de que tipo era. Si es pulsador, es simple: solo un relé conectado a la salida. En cambio, si es interruptor se va a hacer necesaria un poco de lógica (hay que enclavar un flip-flop para que mantenga la salida activada, y la desactive al segundo impulso).
Nosotros los podemos ayudar, pero los que quieran hacerle esa modificación a su máquina deben investigar algunas cosas por su cuenta.
Suerte. Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Leí todo, perooooo... Cual es el propósito de todo esto?
> Si van a hacer algo, tienen que hacerlo ordenadamente, sinó no funciona nada.
> 1º:Análisis:Como es el botón original, que vas a reemplazar? Es un interruptor, o un pulsador? Si tu computadora no es de la época medieval, se apaga sola, y el sistema no te dice "ya puede apagar el sistema", entonces es un pulsador.
> 2º:Transductor: Que van a utilizar para sensar el dedo? De esto busquen en el foro que hay un montón. Como adelanto, les comento que lo mas común es sensar la electrostática que se descarga al tocar con el cuerpo algo de metal. Claro, esto al menos de que deseen utilizar algún otro método. Básicamente, tienen este y presión. Supongo que se quedan con la electrostática.
> ...


Saludos Electrodan... inicio por agradecer tu ayuda, en teoria el proposito del proyecto es:
1° sustituir el pulsador de una pc ATX.
2° mi propuesta, que en realidad no se si sea posible en cuanto a la parte que corresponde al sensor, es que no se tenga que tocar absolutamente nada, sino solamente pasar a unos cuantos cm la mano frente de sensor, que  seria de efecto hall.
3° En cuanto al pulsador proponia que no fuera rele,  sino un optoacoplador (4n37), para hacerlo electronico y no mecanico, en cuanto a flip-flop, no entendi muy bien para que seria el segundo pulso, mi idea original era poner un flip-flop(7474), pero creo que con un 555, es suficiente para generar el pulso.
hasta ahora con el diagrama y el prototipo del circuito va bien, en lo que tengo duda es en lo que respecta a la amplificación de la señal del sensor.

Gracias, espero haber sido claro...

Saludos...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

No se que "pulso" querés generar, pero yo no veo necesario usar un 555.
Ya ahí diste el dato mas importante: el equipo es ATX. Eso significa que es un pulsador, y usa apagado por soft.
Dicho pulsador ni siquiera maneja potencia, solo lógica, por lo que con el relé mas pequeño que encuentres debería funcionar sin problemas. pero ya que no querés relés, vas a tener que usar transistores o algo similar.
Ahora, lo principal es el sensor. Del hall olvidate, puesto que los hall son para detectar magnetismo, nada que ver con lo que buscamos detectar. En mi anterior post me equivoqué, estos no funcionan detectando exactamente electricidad estática, si no capacidad entre tu y el aparato (en realidad, sería capacidad entre el terminal -boton- y GND). Creo que lo podrías hacer funcionar sin problemas para que detecte la mano a unos centímetros de una lámina de papel aluminio. Incluso, podrías ubicarlo detrás del panel frontal del gabinete (en caso de que fuera de plástico, claro).
Si podés detectar correctamente la mano, después es bien fácil. en de vez de conectar un LED (o lo que fuera que estuvieras usando para ver la salida), conectarías un transistor en configuración emisor común y problema acabado.
Pero ahora, tenés que concentrarte en detectar la mano. Hay varios esquemas corriendo por el foro.
Saldos.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

Yo creo que no te hace falta tanta complicación, ni 555 ni nada para condicionar la señal.

Lo único que necesitas es un sensor que, en presencia del dedo te dé un 1 lógico en el optoacoplador y nada mas. Aunque el dedo quede sobre el sensor 3 segundos enciende igual el ordenador.

O piensas tener el dedo pegado todo el rato?  

Pienso que el sensor lo puedes hacer facil. Pones un led infrarrojo y un fotodiodo. Al pasar el dedo o la mano por delante la luz infrarroja que emite el led rebota en tu mano e incide en el fotodiodo. El fotodiodo se puede conectar a un A.O. o un transistor para aumentar la ganancia y este activar el optoacoplador.

Para evitar que la luz ambiental active por error el fotodiodo puedes poner por delante del mismo un filtro, que puede ser mismo un trozo de un carrete de una camara fotográfica.

Al estilo de un sensor de proximidad pero de corto alcance.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, miren hay 2 cosas:
> 
> 1 -- el concepto es bueno, me refiero a de boton al tacto, para mi el de que prenda una PC no me parece bueno, pero con :
> 
> ...





> Publicado: Sab Jul 11, 2009 5:27 am    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Creo, unleased que tienes razon se podria hacer con el metodo que propones pero yo creo que como menciono fernandob muy acertadamente, seria necesario que fuera estable para evitar apagados o encendidos indeseables, asi que tomando en cuenta su comentario se me ocurrio (claro puedo estar mal) que con el 555 no importaria que tan rapido o que tan lento pases la mano frente al sensor este siempre mandaria un mismo ancho de pulso, y yo en lo personal si considere que fuera tipo fotosensible o por sensado de presencia, pero quise probar por electromagnetismo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No se que "pulso" querés generar, pero yo no veo necesario usar un 555.
> Ya ahí diste el dato mas importante: el equipo es ATX. Eso significa que es un pulsador, y usa apagado por soft.
> Dicho pulsador ni siquiera maneja potencia, solo lógica, por lo que con el relé mas pequeño que encuentres debería funcionar sin problemas. pero ya que no querés relés, vas a tener que usar transistores o algo similar.
> Ahora, lo principal es el sensor. Del hall olvidate, puesto que los hall son para detectar magnetismo, nada que ver con lo que buscamos detectar. En mi anterior post me equivoqué, estos no funcionan detectando exactamente electricidad estática, si no capacidad entre tu y el aparato (en realidad, sería capacidad entre el terminal -boton- y GND). Creo que lo podrías hacer funcionar sin problemas para que detecte la mano a unos centímetros de una lámina de papel aluminio. Incluso, podrías ubicarlo detrás del panel frontal del gabinete (en caso de que fuera de plástico, claro).
> ...


Electrodan....
 Creo que tienes razon con lo del efecto hall, y tenia o tengo un poco de esperanza puesto que no lo he probado aun, pero no esta demas si me podrias pasar algun link, de los esquemas que mencionas y el tema del papel aluminio, no creas que quiero ahorrarme tiempo y no buscarlos, pero a lo mejor yo veo algo diferente a lo que tienes en mente y no hablariamos del mismo tema.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Creo, unleased que tienes razon se podria hacer con el metodo que propones pero yo creo que como menciono fernandob muy acertadamente, seria necesario que fuera estable para evitar apagados o encendidos indeseables, asi que tomando en cuenta su comentario se me ocurrio (claro puedo estar mal) que con el 555 no importaria que tan rapido o que tan lento pases la mano frente al sensor este siempre mandaria un mismo ancho de pulso, y yo en lo personal si considere que fuera tipo fotosensible o por sensado de presencia, pero quise probar por electromagnetismo.


 Un 555 no evitará disparos erroneos debido a que cuando recibe una señal en la entrada, este responde con un 1 lógico en la salida durante x tiempo (el definido por nosotros).

El 555 disparará ante una señal de entrada independientemente de que sea aposta o sea un disparo involuntario del sensor.

Se podía probar con un lm567 si el problema que ves es ese.

También se puede hacer otro método aprovechando la refracción del cristal, no se muy bién como explicarlo, la cosa es iluminar un cristal por el canto. Aunque también dudo que sea facil de implementar en la caja de una PC Te dejo un dibujo de la idea.

Bye!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

Por lo menos, tómate el trabajo de buscar "en el buscador del foro. Que no muerde!
El "aluminio" puede ser reemplazado por cualquier placa de metal, la idea es que se capte la capacitancia entre la placa y tu mano, cuando la acerques.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2009)

de acercar el dedo a algun lado y ejercer una fuerza de 0,01 Kg (pulsador comun) a 
acercar el dedo a una chapita y solo acariciarlo no veo la diferencia .

y el mecanico es mas estable.

hay cis que contienen 4 OP , otros que contiene compuertas y demas .

bien podrian agregarle alguna sencillisima seciencia o clave para evitar falsos disparos, incluso con leds atractivos, que uno debe acertar alguna secuencia.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

Y se que es totalmente inútil el invento, pero seguramente le interese poder decir "miren, mi computadora se enciende sin pulsar botones", o algo por el estilo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2009)

La verdad no entiendo, este es un foro de electronica o alguna especie de juzgado de patentes e inventos, o si estan en este foro para robar ideas creo que pierden su tiempo, ya que si alguien tiene un invento no creo que haga publico en este foro su proyecto.  ademas creo que este foro es en su mayoria para hobbistas que buscan soluciones practicas. no criticas....

Amigo MVB, nunca desistas en tus ideas, hazlo se que es posible.....

yo por mi parte como mencione ya le tengo otras aplicaciones en el campo de la neumatica, y automatizacion de maquinaria. "Yo no veo una gran idea hasta donde llega mi vista" 

termino mi participacion en este foro comentando esto: cuando tenia tan solo 17 años compre un modem de 9600bytes y un telefono inalambrico de los primeros que existian (que por cierto me costaron un ojo de la cara) y tenia mi pc 8086, que aun los conservo como recuerdo tuve la idea de "fusionar" el modem y el telefono y hacer un modem inalambrico que obviamente por la edad y los recurso de la epoca era para un niño de esa edad imposible lograrlo, y me tacharon de ingenuo, hoy por lo menos alguno de ustedes tiene lo que a mi se me ocurrio por lo menos hace 20 años.... y por gente sin vision nunca tuve la oportunidad de realizalo...

No es mi intensión ofender a nadie, solo dar mi punto de vista...

Saludos...


----------



## unleased! (Jul 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El "aluminio" puede ser reemplazado por cualquier placa de metal, la idea es que se capte la capacitancia entre la placa y tu mano, cuando la acerques.


  Para este caso, el de medir capacitancia, ¿Que diferencia hay entre poner una chapa de cobre o una de aluminio?


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> de acercar el dedo a algun lado y ejercer una fuerza de 0,01 Kg (pulsador comun) a
> acercar el dedo a una chapita y solo acariciarlo no veo la diferencia .
> 
> y el mecanico es mas estable.


 ¿Y un pulsador electrónico bién hecho no es igual de estable? ¿Es mejor una máquina de escribir de las antiguas que un teclado de ordenador actual?  


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> bien podrian agregarle alguna sencillisima seciencia o clave para evitar falsos disparos, incluso con leds atractivos, que uno debe acertar alguna secuencia.


 La idea es encender un PC de forma cómoda no estar media hora resolviendo un enigma en caso de olvido  


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Y se que es totalmente inútil el invento, pero seguramente le interese poder decir "miren, mi computadora se enciende sin pulsar botones", o algo por el estilo.


Se nota que poco sabes de *modding*

Saludos tropa.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 12, 2009)

No no, ya se que es el modding y tal, pero coincidirán conmigo cuando digo que es inútil.


			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues ninguna, por eso digo que se puede reeemplazar por cualquier metal.


----------



## MVB (Ago 15, 2009)

va ni me acordaba de este foro.. Ando tan ocupado que  no me acordaba de esa idea. Por el momento prendo el pc con un destormillador de pala y tocando las dos patas en la placa base. 
En ultima no se cual de las idea es la mejor.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2009)

yo tampoco me acorbaba, pero apenas vi un monitor de alta definicion (que compro mi papa) que se enciende  y se controla al tacto, no tiene ningun boton , me parece que es hp , no  lo recuerdo, y es mas grande que un cine, jajaja  (no es cierto) pero si es grande y esta bestial....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2009)

Me encontre este haber si te sirve  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/touch/index.htm


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2009)

La toma de corriente se puede tomar de la misma fuente del pc y los relays se pudieran sustituir por simples transistores de uso general como el bc54X, y los sensores segun el diseño serian placas metalicas,   y tendrias cuatro pulsadores, aparte de prender la pc, puediras resetearla. 

saludos, suerte....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2009)

volviendo a lo mismo y revisando el datasheet del circito integrado, no es mas que un conformador de pulsos, asi que es la misma gata pero revolcada.....

para mi es la mejor opcion.


----------



## MVB (Ago 15, 2009)

Pudes mandar como seria con un cd4001?.. No puedo conseguir esos diodos, los estuve buscando en la pagina de la tienda electronica y no los hay.
Es posible utilizar un opto? o que hay que utiliizar?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2009)

Seria bueno que trataras de consegir el cd4001, y hacerlo como el diagrama de pablin que pienso ya esta probado, si no lo encuentras definitivamente, podrias sustituirlo por un 7402, pero para eso se tendria que cambiar la tension de corriente de 12v a 5v, porque el cd4001 es un CMOS y el 7402 es un TTL. y si es posible utilizar un opto abierto que actuaria como un sensor de presencia por ser infrarojo, pero creo que tendrias muchos problemas. 
P.D. A lo mejor no lo buscaste correctamente porque el cd4001 no es un diodo es un circuito integrado.
saludos.


----------



## MVB (Ago 16, 2009)

Hay una pequeña confusion. El integrado CD4001 si  lo consigo. Lo que no logro encontrar es el 1N4001, encuentro el 1N4007 pero  no se si sirva. La duda es si puedo alimentar este circuito a 5v?. Ya que como dije por alla, a 12V no me serviria.

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Si si puede servir el 1n4007, pero creo que a lo mejor si vas a la tienda seguramente tambien tiene el 1n4001 que es mucho mas comun, en cuento a la alimentacion no importa puesto que las fuentes trabajan con 12v y 5v, asi que para el circuito puedes tomar los 12v y para el encendido podrias comprar los reed relay que se mencionan en la pagina que esos no hacen ruido y estaria separado el circuito del pc,   es mas o menos simple, si queres consigue todos los elementos (que no deben ser muy caros) en caso de que no encuentres algo veremos como sustituirlo despues si te parece te hago el simulador y como lo conectarias...
digo, si te interesa probar esta opcion claro esta...

saludos....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Oye los potenciometros de 100k, te recomendaria que los compras multivueltas unos azulitos pequeñitos para que el circuito no fuera tan grande.
si tienes alguna duda no dudes en preguntar a los de la tienda que para eso estan o preguntarme o a quien sea.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Voy a tratar de decirlo lo mas simple posible y puede no ser muy correcto, pero el diodo es nada mas como proteccion al circuito CD4001, evitando que haya un regreso de corriente y se queme, de ahi en mas no tiene ninguna otra funcion.


----------



## MVB (Ago 16, 2009)

Pero con los doce voltios hay un problema muy grande.
Si el pc esta APAGADO, de donde van a salir los doce voltios para que funcione el circuito para encenderlo? 
Yo digo que si funciona con 5, ya que puedo obtener energia de ese cable de 5 voltios de la fuente que nunca se apaga. El PS_ON creo que se llama


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

ok, tienes toda la razon se me fue ese pequeño gran detalle, pero podriamos armarlo asi y despues sustituir el integrado (cd4001) por su version ttl una vez armado que es la misma configuracion para ver si ofrece el mismo resultado. no crees... o que opinas.


----------



## MVB (Ago 16, 2009)

Cual es la version TTL del cd4001?.. a ver si lo busco..


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

74ls02


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

oye hoy estoy todo como perdido, no se ni que estoy haciendo, disculpame por los errores si alguien me corrige esta en su derecho, pero el cd4001 es compatible con TTL asi que, si no estoy cometiendo otro error el esquema sigue igual.....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Ya lo hice en el Simulador con 5v y parece funcionar correctamente, lo unico que cambiaria es que el reed relay sea de 5v no 12v (no me acuerdo si hay de 5v pero creo que si) y la resistencia de 1k para el led  (que podrian omitirse el led y la resistencia) seria de 330ohms.
Saludos....


----------



## MVB (Ago 16, 2009)

Puedo en ves de activar un reed realy activar un optoacoplador, 
El 4n35 se activa con cuantos voltios?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Si, si se puede, trabajan como un led mas o menos para 5v se le pondria una resistencia en serie de 330ohm.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

para el calculo de la resistencias de los led hay que conocer el tipo de led, hay brillantes infrarojos y otros que no recuerdo....   su consumo es aproximadamente de .01amperes y el voltaje de caida es de 2v mas o menos uno mas y otros menos.... se utiliza la ley de ohm para su calculo. v=IxR
entonces:
despejando Resistencia (Algebra bendita porque no te estudie)  queda R=V/I
El voltaje total=Voltaje-Caida de voltaje nuestro caso el voltaje total=5v-2v= 3v  los 2v son los del Led
entonces los 3v/.01Amperes  nos da 300ohm pero como no hay de 300ohms creo se pone la siguiente hacia arriba para que quede un poco sobrada y no se caliente. 

En el caso de los 12v seria 12v-2v=10V    entonces 10v/0.01a= 1000Ohms o sea 1k 

la tabla de consumos de los leds y el voltaje de caida los encontre en alguna parte de la web....
espero te sirva esto como referencia...
Saludos....


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

67 mensajes y no hay nada resuelto? es algo sencillo...
No lei todo pero que es al final lo que se busca? un detector de proximidad infrarrojo o algo táctil?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

> 7 mensajes y no hay nada resuelto? es algo sencillo...
> No lei todo pero que es al final lo que se busca? un detector de proximidad infrarrojo o algo táctil?



Bienvenido, si es algo sencillo se pretende hacer un sensor de tacto y le propuse  a MVB el diagrama de pablin que el link esta en el mensaje #50, si quieres darle una vista, pero acuerdate que la sencillez es relativa, espero no me lo tomes a mal, pero en alguna ocacion hicimos algo dificil que para muchos era sencillo.... lo digo en buen plan...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Me quede pensando, y pregunto en realidad porque desconozco la mecanica del foro porque casi no participo, ademas de no ser descortes y entre otras cosas ¿hay un limite de mensajes por proyecto?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Me quede pensando, y pregunto en realidad porque desconozco la mecanica del foro porque casi no participo, ademas de no ser descortes y entre otras cosas ¿hay un limite de mensajes por proyecto?


Eso es para mi?    (lo de descortés) 

El tema del sensor se puede hacer accionando un relé con un transistor darlington...se ponen dos contactos metalicos (yo una ves lo hice con una arandela y un tornillo en el centro)... si sirve lo explico con mas detalle y subo un esquema


----------



## MVB (Ago 16, 2009)

fernando.. El problema es que no se casi de electronica (apenas estoy aprendiendo), si puedes subir un esquema de tu idea seria excelente


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

Yo imagino mas o menos de que se trata, si estoy en lo correcto conectas una terminal a la arandela y la otra al tornillo y al juntarse se activa el circuito, si es asi me parece que no es lo buscado, la idea es tocar una laminita con el dedo y disparar un circuito para activar un rele o optoacoplador, como se menciona en el circuito de pablin, si no estoy en lo correcto seria interesante ver tu esquema.

p.d. creeme no fui sarcastico ni nada por el estilo, con eso de descortes, solo que al registrarme no lei todas las politicas (que flojera) y por lo general en los foros se tiene que ser cortez y bla, bla,bla. mi pregunta es si se tiene limite de mensajes, digo para no tener que leer las politicas, que eso si meda flojera...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

Ahh yo pensé que era por lo que dije (lo de los 60 mensajes), eso no fué con ánimos de ofender  

Y lo que yo propongo es justamente lo que vos mencionás, alimentar un terminal con el positivo y el otro conectarlo directamente a la base del transistor (son solo 5v, no hace falta una resistencia) y usarlo para accionar un relé....
Es eso lo que se busca?
O es lo de la lamina transparente iluminada?

La segunda idea esta buena porque se podría hace una ventana iluminada, con un logo y una zona que accione el relé, perfecto para los que les gusta el modding!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

si lo de la ventana iluminada esta interesante pero la verdad he hecho pruebas y la verdad sin nigun resultado, me imagino que a de ser como una variacion de como trabaja la fibra optica, me imagino. no lo he dejado en el baul del olvido. pero si se me ha complicado hacer mas pruebas.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

La idea del mensaje #41 es buena y se podria aplicar para la ventana de un cpu, yo se que funciona porque una vez me armé un panel mutitáctil (el de la webcam , el que estaba en Instructables.com).
Se podria tomar un vidrio o metacrilato grueso, hacer el grabado, de ahi colocar un fotodiodo o ldr en el punto donde se quiere realizar el encendido y medir si varia bastante la resistencia al apoyar el dedo...
El resto es fácil... un operacional como comparador de tensión y un potenciometro de ajuste...
Si alguien hace la prueba que avise como le fué, yo ando medio corto de tiempo


----------



## MVB (Ago 17, 2009)

Esa idea del metalcrilato esta excelente, pues mi cpu esta construida en ese material, asi que quedaria con un buen estilo.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 17, 2009)

Checate este link http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm
creo qu podria funcionar la verdad no se, por aquello de los filtro uv que se necesitan pero se podria hacer la prueba 
lo que se tendria creo es poner el IR TX en el canto del metacrilato y el IR RX en la trascara del mismo. se sustituiria el led por el opto.


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

Simulado con lm2907 Parece funcionar Ok
Encendido Touch...

Saludos...


----------

